# How well does your crossbow shoot long range ?



## BowanaLee (May 10, 2017)

Got a new super duper lighted, speed calibrating scope (Hawke 1.5-5x32 XB1) and my new Barnett Raptor FX3 Pro is stacking bolts at 100 yds off a bench rest. I upgraded with GoldTip Swift bolts. Couldn't do it with the Head Hunter Bolts. Took a grain scale and picked out a dozed within a few grains. It shows long range. This was my 1st shot at 90 and 100 yds. Side by side ! Get cha sum of that deer ! 
Compared to my bow, I knew this was going to feel like cheating but I didn't expect this.   ...How well does your xbow shoot ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2017)

U know BkW has a  rapture , one of the older ones. About 3 yo. It shoots it says at 330. 175 pound draw. We have never shot it passed 40 ty for some reason. In the 10 or more years BkW has used a Xbox she has yet to miss or lose one. We know the day is coming for that. 
After seeing that we may try 50ty & 60ty yards.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 11, 2017)

BKW is a killer. Don't know about her xbow but I think this new trigger has a lot to do with getting off a good shot. Here's the specs on this one. Doesn't cost that much compared to a lot of them.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/barnett-raptor-fx3-pro-crossbow-package.html


----------



## deast1988 (May 11, 2017)

I have a Excalibur Equinox, 225lbs at 350fps never chronographed it. Had a custom string made for it with a calibrated Excalibur scope. They recommend there bolts with 150gr heads. I went with black eagle executioners with brass inserts and 100gr heads to meet in the middle didn't want to shoot 150gr heads. The crossbow using the mil dots in scope will shoot Tennis ball groups exactly to the drops in the scope to 50yds. Only killed 1 deer with it, 24yds 100gr DRT single bevel dropped in its tracks. So far I'm impressed with crossbows.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 11, 2017)

Bowana how quiet is the bow???


----------



## j_seph (May 11, 2017)

Dadgum, you done went ninja


----------



## grouper throat (May 11, 2017)

I've never shot mine past 60 yds but it's tightly grouped there. I would be scared of string jump bc of the noise beyond that. Killed a buck a few years ago (hit in vitals with some shoulder) at 30-35 yards and he just broke down like you hit him with a rifle. I sold my bowtech right after that as I knew there was no going back. My brother killed 2 mounters with his and both DRT, ditched his bow as well after that..


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 11, 2017)

On the back deck, my 50 yard groups with the same broad head And Limenocks I hunt with are about 3-4".  

Put me 20' up a tree, drop the temp to 28 degrees with a steady 22 knot wind and put fur/antlers on the target and I fear the groups open up appreciably. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ihunt (May 11, 2017)

Jim Boyd said:


> On the back deck, my 50 yard groups with the same broad head And Limenocks I hunt with are about 3-4".
> 
> Put me 20' up a tree, drop the temp to 28 degrees with a steady 22 knot wind and put fur/antlers on the target and I fear the groups open up appreciably.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Is t the second part true with any weapon? Lol


----------



## BowanaLee (May 11, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Bowana how quiet is the bow???


I've never shot another xbow to judge it against. All I can say is, its a little louder than my bow but its no where near .22 loud. It has rubber bumpers.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 18, 2017)

All that bragging about long range smacking and I about went into a crying fit when I tried broad heads.   
Good thing my bow box has a good assortment I've collected over the years. I went through all of them before I got one to dry my tears. Last one I tried too. 
Ended up fixing up some old 100 gr Spitfires. Some wouldn't even stay shut so I just put a rubber band on all of them. They're stacking up to 60 without changing much on my scope. 
Haven't tried any farther but I'm sure they're good. No fixed head would group at all. Could be the high speed ? Seems like 100 gr Innerlock mechanicals would've shot well but they didn't ? 
Spitfires cost  a lot so I ordered some NAP SHOCKWAVE 100 gr Mechanical with Tri-vex Point. They're very similar but use a rubber band and much cheaper. 
Found 3 packs on ebay for 15.95. I should get em monday. I'll let you know how they group ?   ....What do y'all use and how good do they group long range ?


----------



## alligood729 (May 18, 2017)

165gr bipolars fly like darts out of my daughter's Fang.....


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> 165gr bipolars fly like darts out of my daughter's Fang.....


  Which Fang ? How fast are they going ? I'm shooting 364 with these heavier GT bolts. I tried 125 gr Bipolars.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> All that bragging about long range smacking and I about went into a crying fit when I tried broad heads.
> Good thing my bow box has a good assortment I've collected over the years. I went through all of them before I got one to dry my tears. Last one I tried too.
> Ended up fixing up some old 100 gr Spitfires. Some wouldn't even stay shut so I just put a rubber band on all of them. They're stacking up to 60 without changing much on my scope.
> Haven't tried any farther but I'm sure they're good. No fixed head would group at all. Could be the high speed ? Seems like 100 gr Innerlock mechanicals would've shot well but they didn't ?
> ...



BkW uses the 3 blade rage 100 grains. With reg bolts. But like I said have not tried them past 40ty. Hers is only a 150 rapture. Got it so she could cock it. 
G/L sure u will find the right combo.


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2017)

Spitfire, Muzzy Trocar, Slick Trick, innerloc expandles. Killzone crossbow, rage crossbow. Long as it's tuned all them have shot with field points out of my crossbow. I just read crossbow stuff on Excalibur an Archery talk and was able to dig up what I had on Hand An go shoot. But 50yds with field tips/broadheads 3in group. Now only deer I killed with a crossbow was around 24yds with a DRT 100gr single bevel. Not sure if a single bevel is good for crossbow bolts but it was buried all the way to nock in the dirt behind her.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> Spitfire, Muzzy Trocar, Slick Trick, innerloc expandles. Killzone crossbow, rage crossbow. Long as it's tuned all them have shot with field points out of my crossbow. I just read crossbow stuff on Excalibur an Archery talk and was able to dig up what I had on Hand An go shoot. But 50yds with field tips/broadheads 3in group. Now only deer I killed with a crossbow was around 24yds with a DRT 100gr single bevel. Not sure if a single bevel is good for crossbow bolts but it was buried all the way to nock in the dirt behind her.



Wow, sounds like yours groups with everything ? All you can do on a crossbow is keep the cams in time. Can't tune the rest. lol  My timing is marked on the cams so I can tell if it moved. Other than that, it is what it is as far as tuning. I guess each bow is different. I really wanted Bipolar or something with a big cut to group. I remember those blood trails where rubber boots were mandatory. Ain't happening with this rig ? No fixed head grouped well. 
As long as I have something that groups good, I'm ready though. ....Anyone else with some input ?


----------



## Kris87 (May 19, 2017)

Shoot a 2" Shwacker.  It'll shoot out of anything.


----------



## alligood729 (May 19, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Which Fang ? How fast are they going ? I'm shooting 364 with these heavier GT bolts. I tried 125 gr Bipolars.



The 350. Not quite 350fps, haven't checked it but I know it's not 350, it's rated at that with a 420gr bolt, and this bolt is closer to 480-485. I have this new Thrive set up also, one of my dealers was shooting x's on a 3 spot at 20, free handed.....clean x's, spiders, centers,......


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> Shoot a 2" Shwacker.  It'll shoot out of anything.


  Thats one head I've never tried but I just looked on Ebay. China is killing the Shwackers company. 18.95 for 12.  Are they worth a flip ?




alligood729 said:


> The 350. Not quite 350fps, haven't checked it but I know it's not 350, it's rated at that with a 420gr bolt, and this bolt is closer to 480-485. I have this new Thrive set up also, one of my dealers was shooting x's on a 3 spot at 20, free handed.....clean x's, spiders, centers,......


 I don't think any of them shoot what they're rated unless its a real light bolt. Thats still impressive with a big ole BiPolar though. Wish mine would do it.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 21, 2017)

Lee, Rocky (DoulbeRR) and I were talking about this thread over breakfast yesterday and he has drank the koolaid and ordered a xbow too. Between you two guys there may be any deer left after this season!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 22, 2017)

davidhelmly said:


> Lee, Rocky (DoulbeRR) and I were talking about this thread over breakfast yesterday and he has drank the koolaid and ordered a xbow too. Between you two guys there may be any deer left after this season!!




I guess I'm not the only smart, handsome old geezer around here.    ...Good for him ! 
Which one did he decide on ?


----------



## davidhelmly (May 22, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> I guess I'm not the only smart, handsome old geezer around here.    ...Good for him !
> 
> 
> Which one did he decide on ?



Absolutely not, you 2 are like twins!! 

I know it's a PSE but not sure which model, his shoulder is giving him fits again and I can relate...


----------



## NBN (May 22, 2017)

What's the deal Lee? You giving up the vertical bow?


----------



## DoubleRR (May 22, 2017)

I ordered the PSE Thrive....not giving up on my Carbon 34 but the writing is on the wall with this shoulder thing here...just want to be prepared (Plan B) .


----------



## jrbowhuntr (May 23, 2017)

Lee have you tried any of the Slick Tricks. I shoot the 125gr & 100gr mag out of my MXB 320, and every other xbow I've set up for hunting likes them. (Excalibur Micro 335, Darton Rebel 135, Darton Viper SS, and my older Excal Vortex) all these bows are in the 320fps up to 365fps range. 

All you guys or gals that hunt with a xbow I would love to see y'all out on the 3-D range with them. Known yardage and a 40 yard max, great practice for hunting and we in this class have a blast shooting.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 24, 2017)

I'm new to this crossbow thing. Looks like these GT swift bolts are on the light side. Heavier than the Head hunters that came with it but light. That might have something to do with BH grouping ? 
I just ordered some GT Ballistic bolts. Lets see what they do ?


----------



## deast1988 (May 24, 2017)

Black Eagle Executioners work great for me, brass insert helps FOC an 100gr head.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 24, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> Black Eagle Executioners work great for me, brass insert helps FOC an 100gr head.



I'm using GT 110 gr brass inserts. I may even add screw in weights on back ? Lets see what these new bolts weigh and how they group 1st ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 24, 2017)

My shoulder is bothering me. I may need to join BkW.


----------



## Joe EC (May 27, 2017)

I also shoot a Raptor. I can get almost any well built arrow at any weight nearing 500gr. to shoot scary accurate with field points. My son just did a science experiment for class to prove FOC at 30 yds. Shot the same 3 arrows (Beaman ICS Crossbow Hunter, Carbon) with 75 (390gr), 100 (415 gr) & 125 (440gr) grain points. the 75 grain group was 1.7", the 100 was .7" and the 125 were nearly the same hole.
That said, once I put on a broadhead the POI changes and they spread out some. 
I have settled on the Magnum XX75, 2219 with a 61 grain insert and Flexfletch SK300 vanes. I shoot the Swhacker 125gr, 2.25" cut.
At around 500 grains & 16% FOC these still do not shoot the same POI as my field points but they shoot a 1" or less group at 40 yards.
I spine match and index each shaft (absolute necessity with Carbon) before fletching but with the XX75, 2219's I have never found any variation to speak of. Runout is always like .001" or not measurable.

So, for me and my Raptor, heavy weight is very important, FOC is king.

I also found that the bottom cables needed to be tightened to get the cams and the string in a dead straight line up to the trigger box. That made a big difference in repeatability and accuracy.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2017)

May have to get me a raptor.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2017)

It took some doing but I traded in that Raptor. I just wasn't satisfied with how it shot broadheads. I got last years model but new Barnett Ghost 360. 
My blob targets eat mechanicals. Thats expensive. Haven't shot a field point out of it. Only Ramcat Diamondbacks. They haven't broke a blade yet. 
Hunting ranges are under 35 yds. Anything over 40 to 50 yds is just icing on the cake or a confidence builder. I can pretty much keep it on a tennis ball at 40 and a soft ball at 50-60. I tried 70 and 80 today on a tennis ball sized dot just to know the broad heads limits. It surprised me. If I take out that one arrow that always hits low and left, its deadly. 1st pic at shooting table. 2nd pic 20 yds shots. 3rd pic 70 yds at 3" dot. I took out the bad arrow and shot the last 2 shots at 80 yds. "I still may need to tweak the sights a tad lower ?" I'll test all broad heads before going hunting and weed out the fliers. Although this is the only BH I've tried, seems to me, I can't go wrong using a Ramcat Diamondback ? 
This ones shooting a  GoldTip Ballistic and 100 gr Diamondback (445 gr) at 335 fps.  Mid speed Xbow ?


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 13, 2017)

U getting ready nice rig


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 13, 2017)

No timing, no breaking, change the string in the field. I haven't tried it yet, but out of my compound cross bows the BE Executioners have been lights out. I am going to cut some down for my Excal and put brass inserts in and test. Excal ships with 150 grain tips and so far the 150 grain bolt cutter broad heads are jamming at all distances (I haven't shot past 60).


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2017)

Thats putting them out there. 
I never had a problem with field points out of my other bow. They'd stack at 90 and 100 easily. Thats as far as I can shoot here. Its when I screwed on a broad head that the problems show up.  That Excalibur is about the same speed as the Barnett I traded in but 90 lbs heavier in draw weight. My shoulder can't take that. Its the only reason I'm shooting one. No doubt less moving parts = less break downs though. I guess they all have good and bad points ? Seeing how the other Barnett shot and I'm going to be hunting, I didn't think field points mattered much ? Now a 200 yd shot with a fixed head would sure enough be impressing.  Keep us informed as you shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2017)

I tweaked my sight slightly down today and tested at 80 and 90 yds with 100 gr spitfire mechanical's, Innerloc mechanical's and fixed Ramcat Diamondbacks. Spitfires grouped great but they were very low. (1st two pics 80 yds)I could have adjusted for them but kept testing. Innerloc mechanical's grouped with the Diamondback fixed. (pics 3-7 80 yds)There so close I can't tell if ones better than the other ? Next was 90 yds with 2 Innerloc and 2 diamondbacks. (last two pics) the top one in the dot and the left one was Innerloc's. High and right was diamondbacks.  So far it looks like I'll stay with Diamondbacks because of strength but they'll group great too. My blobs will eat mechanical's up closer where the power is so I didn't test them there. The Diamondbacks are deadly closer. If you let someone shoot at your hand at 90 yds you'd probably at least loose a finger or two. May even center punch it ?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 31, 2017)

Add me to the crossbow list. Just put mine together this past weekend after waiting almost 2 months for it to get here. Still haven't shot it yet though. Worked on 4 different hunting properties this weekend. Hope to get it warmed up in the next day or so.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 31, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Add me to the crossbow list. Just put mine together this past weekend after waiting almost 2 months for it to get here. Still haven't shot it yet though. Worked on 4 different hunting properties this weekend. Hope to get it warmed up in the next day or so.



Let us know how it groups broad heads long range ?


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 31, 2017)

RBO is suppose to get my PSE Thrive finally shooting tomorrow...if it won't shoot broadheads (Slick Tricks or Magnus Black Hornets)  inside a tennis ball at 50 yards I will make somebody an exceptional deal....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 31, 2017)

DoubleRR said:


> RBO is suppose to get my PSE Thrive finally shooting tomorrow...if it won't shoot broadheads (Slick Tricks or Magnus Black Hornets)  inside a tennis ball at 50 yards I will make somebody an exceptional deal....



That'll be tough for any PSE.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 31, 2017)

Good One!


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 2, 2017)

*X bows*

Wow, been away for a good while and come back to find many have gone over to, or are at least trying.. X bows now. I bought a PSE Fang350 last year with the intent of getting my then 12 year old grandson to hunt deer with me. I felt I had not 'left' vertical bows, but at 66 years old I knew it would not be long before I might 'have to' switch over. Also I thought "well, killed deer with rifles, shotgun (slugs), pistol, muzzle loaders and bows,.. so why not try X bows for the experience!!"
I see many of you are too!


----------

